# Anyone in East yorkshire wanna PC my car please ?



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Obviously i will come to you, and ill give you a few quid for it too. Just name your price, i think £20 seems fair but if your willing to do it and would like a bit more then just say. I dont really wanna spend £130 on a PC when i only need to use it once or twice.

Basically, there are some really nasty scratches on my bonnet, ones which, do not go down to the paint, but when im cleaning the car i can see it. The rest of the car appears to be a-ok but if your willing to do the rest then it may as well get done. I dont really know the ins and outs of the PC but i presume all it needs is just a machine polish to remove the swirls and the scratches.


The car is a mk2 ph2 clio with 5 doors. Id be greatfull if anyone would do this for me, and i only really want it pc'ing as i can sort the polish and other protecting products out myself. Hope this is in the right section, it seem'd the most appropriate. I am based in Hull also.

Cheers , Mike.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

oh and the headlights are full of stone chips too, is it possible to do those too ?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok.,.,.,.,


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummmmmm - think you might get a better response if you are sensible about the price.

We're booked out for the next couple of months so we can't help you but most decent valeters/detailers will charge around £30-35/hour (maybe more) for their skill to machine your car.

Small car - budget 3-5 hours depending on what degree of defects are present.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick Laurie said:


> Ummmmmm - think you might get a better response if you are sensible about the price.
> 
> We're booked out for the next couple of months so we can't help you but most decent valeters/detailers will charge around £30-35/hour (maybe more) for their skill to machine your car.
> 
> Small car - budget 3-5 hours depending on what degree of defects are present.


i think his expectation was a tad unrealistic but so is £30-£35/hour!

an architect on contract would be lucky to earn that after 7 years training!!!

and a lot of detailing is 'cash in hand' !

and IF detailers take out insurance to cover vehicles - say £250K

when i was practising my cover was for millions!! - your detailing is unlikely to cause death !


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> i think his expectation was a tad unrealistic but so is £30-£35/hour!
> 
> an architect on contract would be lucky to earn that after 7 years training!!!


I disagree... when you factor in costs such as materials, fuel, tax and vat then thats a fair rate.

I charge £30ph now and certainly dont have a shortage of work :thumb:

You would be looking at 5-6hrs for the Clio so would be looking at around £150-£180...

:thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> I disagree... when you factor in costs such as materials, fuel, tax and vat then thats a fair rate.
> 
> I charge £30ph now and certainly dont have a shortage of work :thumb:
> 
> ...


costs of materials - ever priced up a full Auto Cad system!

you don't need premises either

i believe in a fair price for a job but i think a few people are inflating their own position - and do you have a professional qualification - NO!

can i go to a register and check on you - NO

can an architect tout his services on a forum - NO

and when you **** up a detail to which professional body do i complain - NONE

max £20/25 per hour imo


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> costs of materials - ever priced up a full Auto Cad system!
> 
> you don't need premises either
> 
> ...


Your entitled to your own opinion but lose the chip on the shoulder :thumb:

I command what I like as do other detailers... plenty out there than command £50ph + and are doing fine :thumb:

FYI as an IT Consultant I charge more per hour than I do detailing :thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> Your entitled to your own opinion but lose the chip on the shoulder :thumb:
> 
> I command what I like as do other detailers... plenty out there than command £50ph + and are doing fine :thumb:
> 
> FYI as an IT Consultant I charge more per hour than I do detailing :thumb:


no chip on my shoulder 'son' - just pointing out a few facts of life!! - the chip on your shoulder should be a forum quote since it comes up every time somebody dares to question anything!!

and we won't even talk about IT consultants!! - so why do you need two jobs if IT is so well paid?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> no chip on my shoulder 'son' - just pointing out a few facts of life!!


Facts? - possibly...

A real fact is that people like Nurses, Fireman, etc get paid a pittance compared to some people in less important jobs :thumb:

At the end of the day everyone is out for what they can get... if I can command £100ph then I will and nobody will tell me otherwise


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> and we won't even talk about IT consultants!! - so why do you need two jobs if IT is so well paid?


I dont... 

Detailing is a hobby I enjoy ... I'm fed up with IT as been doing it in excess of 10yrs now so looking for a way out :thumb:

I dont work in IT full time either


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> Facts? - possibly...
> 
> A real fact is that people like Nurses, Fireman, etc get paid a pittance compared to some people in less important jobs :thumb:
> 
> At the end of the day everyone is out for what they can get... if I can command £100ph then I will and nobody will tell me otherwise


and thats fine as far as it goes - unfortunately anybody can set themselves up as a detailer - do a crap job and walk away

and the 'public' would never know who is good or bad

BUT

if there was a professional body that regulated its members then the public would have a reference point - and the 'good' detailers would be protected from the cowboys - so regulation/licensing would benefit all?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> and thats fine as far as it goes - unfortunately anybody can set themselves up as a detailer - do a crap job and walk away
> 
> and the 'public' would never know who is good or bad
> 
> ...


£20 for:buffer: haha get in the real world mate!


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> £20 for:buffer: haha get in the real world mate!


and what world would that be??

if thats the going rate i will set up half a dozen companies to do detailing - quick 1 day course and off we go!!

but more to the point just fired off an email to my friend who works in TV production and did the rogue builders/plumbers series - suggest he look at car valeting/detailing - and he's mighty interested!


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> £20 for:buffer: haha get in the real world mate!


does the paramedic who saves your life earn anywhere near that? - so whats real?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

You Know Best Then Mate! Goodluck.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> and thats fine as far as it goes - unfortunately anybody can set themselves up as a detailer - do a crap job and walk away
> 
> and the 'public' would never know who is good or bad
> 
> ...


I agree with that... if there was a professional body then I'd be well up for that...

:thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> I agree with that... if there was a professional body then I'd be well up for that...
> 
> :thumb:


thanks

then perhaps this forum could show a lead in that direction and try and get some sort of registration system going? - maybe group insurance?

at the end of the day it will only help those who offer a professional service?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> You Know Best Then Mate! Goodluck.


i never said that but i was looking for a way FORWARD instead of off the cuff one liners!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Off the topic of the original thread question here, but never mind...

Naturally a professionally regilated body would be a great thing in theory, this topic has been discussed many times before for a variety of reasons that I'm not going to go into, Nick The Fish, do a wee search on it though if you're interested and you'll see there's been some discussion on this before. :thumb: 

Regarding cost - well, I'm not about to venture down the "qualifications mean more money" route, as for me thats just utter rubbish. By the end of my PhD, I will be academically highly qualified in Physics with a lot of practical skills, as well as generic skills that go along with this: does that mean I'm worth more than a 16 year old school leaver who's finding their way in a trade? Of course it doesn't! Should I be paid more? No! I dont want to be, in honesty money is not really important to me beyond a means to survive - if I'm earnin enough for comfort, I'm happy. Weaving a little off topic there, but a couple of posts in this thread do seem to suggest a "qualifications mean more money" trend which I personally find quite offensive.

If you take your car to a garage, expect labout to be greater than £50/hr - this is for a skilled manual labour, and detailing is exactly that: a skilled manual labour and those on here who run their businesses from it and have to earn a crust for themselves and their families are quite right to be charging in that range. People want a skill, they must pay for it. Looking at all the business costs for someone who is self employed (my father ran his own business some time ago, there are a great many costs involved as well as considerable financial risk) I can quite understand the rates being charged and I doubt if huge profits are being made - certainly not unreasnable in this day and age...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PS - to return to topic for the original poster, perhaps you could organise an "Each One Teach One" day with someone local to you, learn some detailing while you're at it, borrow their PC and do the work yurself... I'm always keen up here to show people the PC and show them how to use it, and lend them mine if they want to borrow it, sur someone local to yu will be the same. :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Weaving a little off topic there, but a couple of posts in this thread do seem to suggest a "qualifications mean more money" trend which I personally find quite offensive.
> 
> If you take your car to a garage, expect labout to be greater than £50/hr - this is for a skilled manual labour, and detailing is exactly that: a skilled manual labour and those on here who run their businesses from it and have to earn a crust for themselves and their families are quite right to be charging in that range. People want a skill, they must pay for it. Looking at all the business costs for someone who is self employed (my father ran his own business some time ago, there are a great many costs involved as well as considerable financial risk) I can quite understand the rates being charged and I doubt if huge profits are being made - certainly not unreasnable in this day and age...


Well put Dave and I totally agree :thumb:

With the amount of money I spend on detailing kit I rarely make anything from my details - I dont care either... its a hobby and I get immense satisfaction from seeing my customers driving away with a big smile on their faces :thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Dave - thanks for your comments - most of which i agree with - but a mechanic has gone through a RECOGNISED training course and when it comes to specialist marques has often gone to the works factory!

BUT 

ref garage pricing - they have massive overheads - to quote a friend with a prestige marque garage

'who do you think pays for the fancy showroom and free coffee'!

thats primarily built into servicing etc costs - hence -£100+ per hour to cover their overheads

now unless a detailer has similar premises the overheads are not the same league !

but surely a registration system should be possible - you pro's need to get together - its in your common interest


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> but surely a registration system should be possible - you pro's need to get together - its in your common interest


As mentioned by Dave its been discussed many times and a search will show you this... :thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> As mentioned by Dave its been discussed many times and a search will show you this... :thumb:


well instead of discussing - please do it!

talks cheap - LOL!!

sorry to repeat it but a mechanics training is supervised and at the end a qualification is obtained/or not!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> well instead of discussing - please do it!
> 
> talks cheap - LOL!!


If only it was that easy :thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> If only it was that easy :thumb:


not going to be easy - but there again its worth doing?

detailing is growing and as more cowboys jump on the bandwagon its going to get worse?

any clown can buy a bucket and sponge plus a cheapo Halfords buffer and call themselves a detailer - heck joe public would better understand the term valet!!

some silly people have misunderstood my comments ref pricing - but look at it from the public perception - if you call an electrician/plumber etc you can ask to see proof that they are qualified for the job - its not rocket science

so is it unreasonable to be sceptical paying £30+ per hour to somebody who does not have a 'bit of paper'?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> If only it was that easy :thumb:


ever talked to your local technical college to see if they could extend the course on car bodywork?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Nick - your price is way off. Simple as that. I charge a minimum of £800 to photograph a wedding. That's about £133 an hour. Could I earn that working in my full time job in IT? No. I earn about £9 an hour. But can everyone at that wedding produce professional quality images of the event with their cheap point and shoot? No. I charge what I do because that's what the going rate is. I earn what I earn in my full time job because that's what the going rate is. Can you see a theme developing? 

Some people on this site are 100% pro's, some are amateurs (like myself) wishing to learn, and some are half way there. This site is about support and advice - and it's a community. Sometimes people will go out of their way to help you - sometimes people won't - but posting a message saying you want someone to do a £50+ job for you for £20 is taking the mick in my opinion.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> Dave - thanks for your comments - most of which i agree with - but a mechanic has gone through a RECOGNISED training course and when it comes to specialist marques has often gone to the works factory!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Something to think about, a mates son, just left school, never done any training or anything started working for a local BMW dealer, not a back street garage but the main dealer, his first day there he had to do a service inspection II on a 7 series, the service manager signed off as being the person who did the work, however the day it was worked on he was on day off :doublesho so now trained technicians (not mechanics as they can't fix things nowadays like they used to) my foot, its who signs off as doing the work not who does it.

Overheads, fully mobile with all insurances etc, that in my eyes is overheads, you don't need premises.

Checking out people, easy most good reputable detailers have testimonials and also can be found on websites mentioned by satisfied clients, recommendations are far more powerful than any advertising. So it is easy to check out who are the good detailers and who aren't. Plus any good one would offer a satisfaction guarantee.

Hourly rate, that's down to the detailer and the target market, your mention of only being worth £20-£25ph hour is your views, and I'm glad you feel that way, there are plenty of people offering their services in that range, however I'm glad to say that I'm not going to be on your list of possible detailers :lol:

Fancy showroom and coffee, very nice, yes you are paying for that, however my service means I come to you wherever you are, home work or play, no need to book a day off, I even work weekends so you don't have to do anything other than carry on with your normal life, if you want to book a day of work, sit around waiting and pay for that privilege good on you 

Registration/governing body, as mentioned its been discussed several times, use the search button and you'll find it, however if you would like to put together a proposal and start the ball rolling I'm sure many would be more than happy to sign up and pay the relevant dues, I look forward to reading your proposals etc :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

oh for goodness sake. i was asking if someone would be willing, in the local area, to take a pc across my car to remove the swirls. more as a favour than anything. NOT A FULL BLOODY DETAIL !!!!!!

I asked on cliosport.net as ive been a member there for a few months and i know that people there can be helpful and a lot of people would be willing to help me out. 

im only after someone who has a pc stuck in their garage and would be willing to help me out for a few bucks, so i wouldnt need to spend £130 on a sodding polisher which tbh id only use twice on my car. NOT a professional whowould charge me half the price of a pc anyway.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Michael172 said:


> oh for goodness sake. i was asking if someone would be willing, in the local area, to take a pc across my car to remove the swirls. more as a favour than anything. NOT A FULL BLOODY DETAIL !!!!!!
> 
> I asked on cliosport.net as ive been a member there for a few months and i know that people there can be helpful and a lot of people would be willing to help me out.
> 
> im only after someone who has a pc stuck in their garage and would be willing to help me out for a few bucks, so i wouldnt need to spend £130 on a sodding polisher which tbh id only use twice on my car. NOT a professional whowould charge me half the price of a pc anyway.


So your asking someone on here to spend there time sorting your swirls out that will take a few hours for basically nothing / £20 / a few beers?  :doublesho


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Er, how comes your name has changed from nick the fish, to michael 172?!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> So your asking someone on here to spend there time sorting your swirls out that will take a few hours for basically nothing / £20 / a few beers?  :doublesho


been speaking to a few peopl over at cs lol. takes a lot longer than an hour even for a simple pc apparantly. I dont really know anything about it either, but i did mention that. i did also mention if the price wasnt high enough then all the person would need to do id tell me they wanted more.

i think ill buy my own.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You hit the nail on the head with the word 'simple' mate. There's nothing simple, or quick, in PC'ing. It's a skill, and as such you need to pay good money for someone who can do it. If you do find someone who is willing to do it for a drink, then excellent - but it's unlikely!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I do think Micheal, you have posted your original price suggestion with absolutely no mean to cause offence, or wth any intention the thread would grow this way... no worries about it. :thumb: 

To PC your car could actually take the best part of a day, with a PC I've seen me spend three days on a car to get a finish I was happy with - its a long process. If you get your own, a good idea would be to shout a local member a beer and some fuel money for a quick session on how to use the PC to get you started and you'll be able to produce the results yourself...


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry - mild dementia moment there.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Hourly rate, that's down to the detailer and the target market, your mention of only being worth £20-£25ph hour is your views, and I'm glad you feel that way, there are plenty of people offering their services in that range, however I'm glad to say that I'm not going to be on your list of possible detailers :lol:


well that about sums it up with your arrogant attitude - your glad i'm not your customer!!!!!!!!!

and that comment i'm sorry does not depict a very professional attitude - also i do not see any reference to VAT - are you registered?

as for 'joe public' looking for a detailer - they are most unlikely to come on a site such as this but to look in the Yellow Pages or the local paper!


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> Sorry - mild dementia moment there.


no problems


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Nick the Fish,

You woke up on the wrong side of the bed today dude... You frustrated that some detailers make more money then what you do with your 7 years of training?


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

You have to remember that detailing in the UK is a relitivley "new" trade. To build up an accredited training or approval scheme would take many many years to even get to a stage where it could even be concidered for accreditation.
Trust me, with the industry I work in we have just about got to the stage where we can start assesing our technicians to gain an accredited status with in the "motor trade" and that is after 4 years very intensive work with the backing of very large industry figures. Those same industry figures wouldn't even consider detailing for accreditation I'm sure. 

To put that in perspective, I work for the company that has been recognised as the top of the industry for 20 years now.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> as for 'joe public' looking for a detailer - they are most unlikely to come on a site such as this but to look in the Yellow Pages or the local paper!


Indeed... but then 'Joe Public' wont pay detailer prices as most just want a clean car ... :thumb:

Every job I have got has been on recommendation or by people seeing my work... I certainly dont need to advertise in yellow pages, etc and neither do the likes of Gary, Iain, etc who are full time pro's 

They are certainly tax and vat registered as I am :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> well instead of discussing - please do it!
> 
> talks cheap - LOL!!
> 
> sorry to repeat it but a mechanics training is supervised and at the end a qualification is obtained/or not!


I think to an extent you are dodging a valid point made earlier and return to the top marque mechanic too often. Firefighters, paramedics, nurses all have qualifications and attend numerous courses. Indeed those non top marque mechanics also further their training. The difference is that they're public sector and just can't demand from Government the going rate. Whereas the architect sits in his comfy office watching the world go by and gets paid a shed load. Thats got nothing to do with having qualifications but all to do with greed.Don't get me started about what's fair in life. Oh and the last thing we need is more bureauocracy. Now, if people wish to pay me for work and they're satisfied with the job done and the cost to them then who are you to interfere.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> well that about sums it up with your arrogant attitude - your glad i'm not your customer!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and that comment i'm sorry does not depict a very professional attitude - also i do not see any reference to VAT - are you registered?
> 
> as for 'joe public' looking for a detailer - they are most unlikely to come on a site such as this but to look in the Yellow Pages or the local paper!


No worries Nick, I'm also glad you're not a client :lol: On the professional attitude, well sorry its my business not yours and how I react to someone like you is up to me not you and I'll conduct myself how I see fit, OK?!!

As for VAT, maybe you need to check the law, turnover of £61k per annum is the legal requirement for VAT registered, and no I'm not registered, at least my detailing business isn't, my others are, but they are not detailing related.

I totally agree joe public aren't going to look in the yellow pages, I do have a free 1 line insertion in there but thats cause it was free, other than that as Scott (Engine Swap) said word of mouth/recommendation is how we work.

Anyway back on topic, I'm sure there are some on CS who are local to you and would be willing to help you out, if you are only after the bonnet and in my area I'll do just the bonnet for a drink, just cause I am also guilty of hijacking your thread.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

come on lads give Michael172 a break...Michael m8 i will do your car for £20.00 np i am a complete novice , just got my makita rotary, been itching to have a go on a real car, i am fed up with all the burn through i have been doing on scrap panels...infact if i **** it up...i will not even charge you


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> come on lads give nick the fish a break...nick m8 i will do your car for £20.00 np i am a complete novice , just got my makita rotary, been itching to have a go on a real car, i am fed up with all the burn through i have been doing on scrap panels...infact if i **** it up...i will not even charge you


I dont think he will like that, you have no insurance!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> come on lads give nick the fish a break...nick m8 i will do your car for £20.00 np i am a complete novice , just got my makita rotary, been itching to have a go on a real car, i am fed up with all the burn through i have been doing on scrap panels...infact if i **** it up...i will not even charge you


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> come on lads give nick the fish a break...nick m8 i will do your car for £20.00 np i am a complete novice , just got my makita rotary, been itching to have a go on a real car, i am fed up with all the burn through i have been doing on scrap panels...infact if i **** it up...i will not even charge you


  

very apt!

Good luck with the Clio, I hope you are able to get the situation resolved.

Just wondering why footballers earn so much for just kicking a ball? I suppose thats life for ya


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Michael172 said:


> oh for goodness sake. i was asking if someone would be willing, in the local area, to take a pc across my car to remove the swirls. more as a favour than anything. NOT A FULL BLOODY DETAIL !!!!!!
> 
> I asked on cliosport.net as ive been a member there for a few months and i know that people there can be helpful and a lot of people would be willing to help me out.
> 
> im only after someone who has a pc stuck in their garage and would be willing to help me out for a few bucks, so i wouldnt need to spend £130 on a sodding polisher which tbh id only use twice on my car. NOT a professional whowould charge me half the price of a pc anyway.


Michael I agree with Dave KG I don't feel you meant any offence just not fully aware of the work involved. Simply running a pc across the car would do very little in terms of swirl removal. Renault paint is quite hard and full swirl removal could take up to 8 hrs with a rotary and considerably longer by PC!

*Nick the Fish*
I feel people will quote per hour what they can feasibly get. The only thing that annoys me is the number of people who 'expect' to command £40 an hour armed only with a pc and are regular thread starters in the 'help' section, I just feel the two don't quite marry! A registion scheme would prevent these cowboys!!



bigsyd said:


> come on lads give nick the fish a break...nick m8 i will do your car for £20.00 np i am a complete novice , just got my makita rotary, been itching to have a go on a real car, i am fed up with all the burn through i have been doing on scrap panels...infact if i **** it up...i will not even charge you


PMSL:thumb: PS I think you mean michael172:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I made that confusion too..!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Michael, get yourself along to a local openday/meet and have a go, watch and learn or based on watching experienced details commission a detail. :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> Michael, get yourself along to a local openday/meet and have a go, watch and learn or based on watching experienced details commission a detail. :thumb:


aye am gunna have to mate. cheers.


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, brilliant, one of the best threads i've read on here!

I think everybody got a little bit confused there, me included!

I don't think michael meant anything by his first post, just a little bit naive maybe?

And Nick the Fish, (although i could think of some other things to rhyme with Nick) has obviously got some unaddressed issues! 

Glad everythings sorted now though. Michael if you are anywhere near South Yorkshire drop me a pm and i'll be happy to show you what i know about using the PC.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

I sense someone feels that qualifications mean the right to earn more than someone leveraging on experiance. Nick, just because you have aquired enough information from this site to assume that you know how things work in the trade i dont think you should be commenting on what pro's should/should'nt be charging.
Are you suggesting that an nvq trained plumber, who charges anywhere between £40-£100 per hour (no premises) is somehow more justifiable than Gary, who has lots of experiance in the trade, in charging £30-£35 per hour, just because they attended college. 
Open you eyes mate, there are far less qualified persons than yourself who are earning 3 - 4 times what you earn. Dont get so hung up on what other people charge/earn and concentrate on your own finances.
I bet your great company down the pub for any of your 'unqualified' friends


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nick Calm down Chap . I Have personally seen some of the chaps work on here and its simply awesome . IF they want to charge £5k per hour and can get it then thats up to them . Whats someones worth is whats someones propared to pay ?

Yes a body governing Detailing/ Valeting would be great one discussed many times / something DW has looked into and hopefully one day a board will come along and produce the relevant exams to protect those that are very good at their job.

Michael , as somebody suggested perhaps a day at one of the meets to see what you can achieve yourself might be your best bet, remember the chaps that are pros have to earn a living and whilst it might be quite expensive to initially do it the results achieved by a pro should easily live up to your expectations. Perhaps a search through the show it off section might help for you to make up your mind


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

pcc said:


> I sense someone feels that qualifications mean the right to earn more than someone leveraging on experiance. Nick, just because you have aquired enough information from this site to assume that you know how things work in the trade i dont think you should be commenting on what pro's should/should'nt be charging.
> Are you suggesting that an nvq trained plumber, who charges anywhere between £40-£100 per hour (no premises) is somehow more justifiable than Gary, who has lots of experiance in the trade, in charging £30-£35 per hour, just because they attended college.
> Open you eyes mate, there are far less qualified persons than yourself who are earning 3 - 4 times what you earn. Dont get so hung up on what other people charge/earn and concentrate on your own finances.
> I bet your great company down the pub for any of your 'unqualified' friends


for a start you do not know what i do for a living!

secondly i have not practiced architecture since 1989! - my finances could not be better thank you! (and so does HM govt for the tax i pay!) - though i am now actively looking at a basic start up package of putting 5no. mobile detailing vans 'on the road'

i'm not in the least bit 'hung up' on what detailers earn - i do in fact pay to have my car detailed because i can afford it and have better things to do with my time

also unbeknown to some on here i have in fact actively promoted detailing on other totally non related forums and as a result some of the 'pro's' on here have obtained work - so please don't bite the hand that feeds

but on the other hand i have along provided links to those i feel are less than representative of what detailing should be about and the associated standards that one would expect to apply to a supposed professional service

more people from outside are looking in all the time and some people really need to take a look at the way they are perceived by outsiders

now whilst i admit i know little about detailing compared with some i have recently been approached with a request as to products to be stocked in a new shop - that request was because i have a sound business background - if i want individual product details i get somebody else to source the info on my behalf!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

OK, Nick, you have a background in business and although you do come across at time more antagonistic than I do (which is a feat in itself ), anyway I would be interested in hearing more from you on this, maybe a new thread where charges are not discussed as has been proven here these are very emotive, as said you can charge what someone will pay.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> OK, Nick, you have a background in business and although you do come across at time more antagonistic than I do (which is a feat in itself ), anyway I would be interested in hearing more from you on this, maybe a new thread where charges are not discussed as has been proven here these are very emotive, as said you can charge what someone will pay.


i've no axe to grind with you - in fact i owe you thanks for putting me right on a few things

as for antagonism - its never intended but i do have a fairly aggressive business approach as it seems you do!

i'll not discuss pricing anymore as seeing i'm looking into a 'new venture' it would be foolish to play my hand too early

sorry we got off to a bad start seeing as we both seem to follow a similar business philosophy!

kind regards

N

PS - the thing that seems to have passed most people is that i want a registration/quality assurance scheme to protect professionals like yourself from the new boy in town with a Black and Decker and a buffing pad!!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Nick, genuine question - if you pay someone to detail your car because you have better things to do with your time, then why on earth are you on www.detailingworld.co.uk?

Just a thought, that's all.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> Nick, genuine question - if you pay someone to detail your car because you have better things to do with your time, then why on earth are you on www.detailingworld.co.uk?
> 
> Just a thought, that's all.


just interested in what its all about and to see if what i'm told is correct - if thats ok by you? (i was not aware there were membership requirements) - and maybe you have used the site to contemplate setting yourself up in business judging from a recent post?

you could ask why i've passed info/work to other people - because it might be of interest?

also as i mentioned in the previous post i might be investing in the detailing business and its always useful to eye up the opposition

also i like playing about with toys so thats why i bought a spray lance to do intermediate cleans! - if the old hip was a bit better i might have a go at other techniques but thats not to be

i'm also about to have my hip resurfaced and i looked at both the surgeons/technique before i committed £12k for the operation!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Nick, yep I think we are both quite aggressive in business, I know it will upset more than a few but at the end of the day putting food on the table is what its all about :thumb: and as I'd guess we both have a very healthy appetite more money means more food :lol:

Anyway I'll PM you when I get off the phone and onto the computer proper, but maybe a business swap, helping you to detail your care in return for a good business brain picking session ?

Oh and as for getting off on the wrong foot, it takes a hell of a lot for me to hold a grudge, its water under the bridge to me


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

drpellypo said:


> Nick, genuine question - if you pay someone to detail your car because you have better things to do with your time, then why on earth are you on www.detailingworld.co.uk?
> 
> Just a thought, that's all.





nick the fish said:


> just interested in what its all about and to see if what i'm told is correct - if thats ok by you? (i was not aware there were membership requirements) - and maybe you have used the site to contemplate setting yourself up in business judging from a recent post?
> 
> you could ask why i've passed info/work to other people - because it might be of interest?
> 
> ...


Nick , Drpellypo was asking a geniune question and one that you answered but Why are you answers always laced with sarcasm or seem to lead to bait somebody !

Now i know you mention somewhere that you might start up a detailing Business team which is great and you obviously have a good business sense and hopefully will prove to be a great success.

But I have to just ask one question ( please tell me to mind my own if you dont want to answer ).Somewhere you quoted that you can afford to actually pay somebody to detaill your car and that you have a great business attiude/ sense and you are obviously well educated etc but you quote above that you are looking at a hip replacement that might cost you £12k , now I would have thought ( obviously not knowing you but only reading into various threads that you have posted on) that a man of your stature would have invested in Medical Insurance ? Surely.

On Another note Dw has and will continue to look into seeing if with the help of others whether an accreditation system could be put into place. A process that will take much time and need a huge amount of effort to actually get there

Now i think this thread has gone way off topic

Michael if you were closer to me mate you would have been welcome to come around an use my PC with some help from me. see if you can get along as i said before to one of the open days and have a go on the bad scratches with the PC . If not I know not ideal but you can actually sort some of the swirls although will take a pretty long time to sort by hand . Revert back to Terry towels and a decent polish .....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Aye - it was a genuine question. No need to go all radgy on my nick! Sheesh!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

And as regards me using this site to start up a detailing business - well - I've been here from practically the start of this forum over a year and a half ago, so no, that's not true. I started here as an enthusiast, and have built up enough knowledge over the years (and a fair bit of experience) to feel in a position where I can now quit the IT world, and start doing what I love. 

It's my dream - don't be a nasty pasty and spoil it!


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2007)

@Michael172

My sincere apologies for not responding sooner, but have been a bit pre-occupied at times with a little thing called................torrents of water.

I live in Hedon, I am a novice, own a PC and done my car. My mate is using it at the moment to do his Ferrari 308. I am on holiday at the moment but leaving for the sun on Wednesday 4th for a week and maybe the PC will be available when I get back. Hopefully he won't naff up my pads.

You can come to my house, have a go if you like rather than trusting me to ****-up your car (maybe....) and a demonstration plus help from me. The products will be provided (which are not cheap) and you can buy me a drink for the "hire" and product use. I have Megs 80 and 83 to use.

This will be for your bonnet only - you cannot PC other parts of your car in patches for the odd scratch.

You may be able to remove the scratches with my limited knowledge but at best reduce their effect - your bonnet will end up looking a lot shinier than the rest of your car.

Send me a PM with your contact land-line phone number.


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

I've only just re-stumbled on this thread - bit lively or what.

Nick-the-Fish

I really do not think £35/hour is unreasonable to take a PC or rotary to a car.

There are a lot of background costs to detailing (even without premises) - that £35 will net back to around £28 operating margin. This will then be subject to asset depreciation and various crown taxes - at a rough guess that's going to lop about £12 out of the £28.

To me a days work at £16 x say 8 hours is not exactly a big bucks take home wage in this day and age. Plus also don't forget the amount of behind the scenes work that goes into administering the business, managing the customer database and marketing/selling etc etc. 

Not big bucks at all.

The acid test though is do my customers pay this amount and the answer is yes. Do they repeat their business - again yes. And do they recommend me to freinds etc - again yes.

And whilst I confess to not having a paper qualification re: detailing I don't think this matters a damn to my customers. I have well over a 100 that use me regularly. I'm happy, they're happy. End of.


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

.....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bern if you feel you are being hassled or intimidated by naother member please contact us and we will step in. 

Please do not post 'private' messages as these are intended to be private

:thumb:


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

sorry brazo.

don't feel intimidated just thought it was amusing!

won't happen again.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

my finances could not be better thank you!

so why do you drive a clio????


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> But I have to just ask one question ( please tell me to mind my own if you dont want to answer ).Somewhere you quoted that you can afford to actually pay somebody to detaill your car and that you have a great business attiude/ sense and you are obviously well educated etc but you quote above that you are looking at a hip replacement that might cost you £12k , now I would have thought ( obviously not knowing you but only reading into various threads that you have posted on) that a man of your stature would have invested in Medical Insurance ? Surely.


i'm quite happy to answer your question

without boring you with a full medical history shall we just say that pre-existing medical conditions are not covered by medical insurance schemes

ref the pm that Bern posted

it contained no threats whatsoever - just an offer to meet to sort out differences - given the above i would hardly be in the position to do anything 'physical' !! - its just that when people start name calling i'd rather deal with it on a one to one basis than clog up a forum with junk!


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> my finances could not be better thank you!
> 
> so why do you drive a clio????


you've lost me there

and regardless, does one need to have an expensive car to prove one's financial standing/status?

quite a few friends have very expensive cars - provided by their employers!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> ref the pm that Bern posted
> 
> it contained no threats whatsoever - just an offer to meet to sort out differences - given the above i would hardly be in the position to do anything 'physical' !! - its just that when people start name calling i'd rather deal with it on a one to one basis than clog up a forum with junk!


A Porter Cable duel perhaps?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> A Porter Cable duel perhaps?


more like foam lances at dawn


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

And on that note


----------

